# Graves/PND



## Meggles24 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys.

I'm after a bit of advice really.
I still feel quite in the dark about my thyroid troubles, despite being diagnosed 3 years ago now with Graves' disease.
I was treated with carbimazole and propranolol after a short spell in hospital after a thyroid storm ( which was when they diagnosed me)

In 2012 I came off tablets and now have a beautiful 12 month old girl.

About just as soon as I had my daughter, I started having horrible physical and emotional worries.

I was (and still am) a stone underweight compared to before baby and felt so week.
I was constantly dizzy and tired with a horrible sinking/ falling feeling all the time. My heart would race and is have really bad anxiety about leaving the house.
I was diagnosed with depression, and anaemia but now I'm wondering how much my thyroid played a part in these feelings back then?

I have more recently been tested again for my thyroid and am back with the specialist and on 20mg carbimazole again and starting to feel more normal.

After 8 months of a horrendous time, whilst I should have been enjoying my daughter- I want to know if my thyroid was to blame as I don't feel it was depression.

My results from around the time they tested me were-

TSH. 0.01
T4. 24.4
T3. 12.2

I have seen what the ranges are- but can't tell whether looking at the above results, I had a fairly bad spell with my thyroid and was quite badly over active, or if the results are fairly mild?

What are other peoples experiences if they've ever had similar levels?

Much love xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Meggles24 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm after a bit of advice really.
> I still feel quite in the dark about my thyroid troubles, despite being diagnosed 3 years ago now with Graves' disease.
> ...


Gosh; you are having a very hard time of it. This Graves' is a horrible disease and for that reason, I decided to get on with my life and have RAI. I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo glad I did that. Surgery which would be a better option was not available to me at the time. That would be the best choice.

Life is very very good now.

So, give that some thought.

Meanwhile, we are here for you and will help however we can.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome back Meggles. 

I would have to see the ranges on those Ts (every lab has different ones) and know whether they're just Ts or Frees to understand just exactly how hyper you were at the time, but I can tell you that I went through a lot of emotional upheaval with a TSH at that range and below. I wouldn't want to leave the house, had panic attacks for no particular reason and my brain would invent horrible scenarios, especially at night when I was trying to sleep, that I would have to distract myself out of. All of that stopped once I had my thyroid removed.

If you think about it, you were truly getting a double whammy. Your female hormones were naturally out of whack because you had just had a baby. Now add the fact that you were probably hyper to that, with those particular hormones being off, and you had the perfect storm brewing. Don't beat yourself up for the first 8 months of your daughter's life, I barely remember the first year of either of my boys' lives thanks to my health problems and theirs. Just realize that it was the hormones talking and start living in the now.

I would also second Andros suggestion to make plans for getting your thyroid out. It's pretty obvious you're no longer in remission, and in my opinion (of course I admit to being completely biased) life is a whole heck of a lot easier without the darn thing.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I would agree; life is much better without the thyroid. Best wishes to you.


----------

